

Ask HN: Is iMessage down for you?  - giologist

iMessage has been down for me nearly all day, anyone else experiencing the same?
======
swiil
[http://appleinsider.com/articles/12/11/18/apples-imessage-
an...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/12/11/18/apples-imessage-and-facetime-
suffer-another-significant-outage)

------
joelesler
I think I read a calculation after the last keynote that indicated that
iMessage handles something like 25k messages /a second/.

------
swiil
Yes. since 3pm EST.

